# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Kan alu Nui

## Gast

Was haltet ihr von diesem chilligen session in den jaws ?!

----------


## Gast

Laaangweilig. Zu viel plaudern und surfphilosophie, zu wenig action.

----------

